# More Baby Bunnies!



## ISAC QUIN HOOER (Sep 23, 2021)

Hello!

One day i was taking my cat on a walk down our driveway, I noticed a white baby (presumably 20-ish days old.) bunny walking through the grass. I caught it right away and I noticed one more stumbling along. I caught that one too, and soon we caught 3 more, for a total of 5 rabbits.

When we had a couple rabbits out, they must have bred and had babies out in the wild. When we caught the rabbits, the baby bunnies wad continued to live in there den, and foraging for food in the day. 

We kept them in our house for a week, and just today we put them in with our sweetest rabbit, Reva, that has 3 month old baby bunnies. So we put the 3 month old baby in a another hutch and put our little baby bunnies in with Reva. She started to lick them (to be honest, they were pretty greasy.). So far she is a really great "Grandmother".
(There is one more rabbit, but no picture.)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 23, 2021)

They are all SOOO cute! I’m so happy that they are getting along!


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Sep 24, 2021)

Loving those sweet chubby faces!


----------



## Janellek (Sep 25, 2021)

So so so adorable!!!!


----------



## Barbara (Sep 25, 2021)

So so cure!


----------

